# R34 GTR project wanted EUR 40000 budget



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I have been a long time lurker of this forum and for the last few months have finally been actively posting. After seeing that Julien was able to get his yellow GTR project for the same price as my budget, I felt it was time to finally make this post. I have already reached out to a couple of members on here about cars but no luck yet.

I have lusted after an R34 since I was a child and it has always been a dream of mine that has been slightly out of reach. I have been saving like mad the last few years and I am now interested in buying an R34 GTR project. Every time I got a step closer to being able to buy one they seemed to go up in price by an equal amount.

I am interested in any cars located in the UK/EU and I will consider any condition as long as the car is priced accordingly. I am based in the Netherlands so viewings are easier in Europe, but I can easily come to the UK for viewings, COVID rules permitting.

I would prefer a car that is in rougher shape (not mint) as I am not interested in buying this as an investment, I want a car that I can drive the shit out of and enjoy, not keep tucked away in a heated garage.

I have a budget of EUR 40000 but can stretch a bit more for the right car. (When I left university and started working you could buy a nice one for this price 😪 )

If you have anything that you would consider selling in the near future please feel free to reach out to me via the forum or drop me an email at [email protected].

Cheers,

Rob










(Heres a pic of 16 year old me sitting in one about 10years ago)


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

It took julien like 2 to 3 years did it not? Say you may forget it. Any "cheap" gtr has been bought fixed up and now double to triple the price.Gtts are making 20 k up even 30. Get a gtr conversion two or three were for sale recently around the high 20s. I know you want a 34 gtr but have to be realistic too. See can you find one in japan auction with light body damage blown engine etc. Say its your best bet.even at that i doubt 40s enough.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Julien was lucky indeed. The way the prices are even in the last 3-4 months I don't think you'll be lucky.


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

I know the market has gone mad the last couple months, but I may get lucky and find something. I will never find out if I don't at least try.

Sadly GTT s just don't do it for me. That's why I'm fine with a car that is missing parts or doesn't have a drivetrain. I'm not in a rush to buy, so a long term project is what I'm after.

Julien started with a lower budget and increased it over the years. I will be leaving this thread up and increasing it as my budget increases until I find something suitable. 

Lets stay positive!


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Very difficult to find one with that budget if not with a lot of damage that would eventually make you spend even more to fix it or find the missing parts ... 

I wish you the best of luck with your project


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

R34 Rob said:


> I know the market has gone mad the last couple months, but I may get lucky and find something. I will never find out if I don't at least try.
> 
> Sadly GTT s just don't do it for me. That's why I'm fine with a car that is missing parts or doesn't have a drivetrain. I'm not in a rush to buy, so a long term project is what I'm after.
> 
> ...


Only going to go higher as they near getting legal. Either that or take out a mortgage on one. Cheapest one i saw recently is 109 thousand pounds a silver one


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

You get a real basket case on that budget if you find one, plus you probably need to pay taxes on a uk r34 to import it to the Netherlands. 
Why not get a nice r33 gtr or r34 gtt for that money? they wont go down in value either.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

R34 Rob said:


> Lets stay positive!


You might want to rethink about POSITIVE!?!?!?!? [ 

I know GTT don't do it for you but this may..??

If it's a project your after then pull out the engine and go RB26+drivetrain hunting..?? Gotta be easy me thinks...









Used Nissan Cars for Sale in Leicester, Leicestershire | Gumtree


Find amazing local prices on used Nissan cars for sale in Leicester, Leicestershire ✅ Shop hassle-free with Gumtree, your local buying & selling community.




www.gumtree.com


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

michealkirwan said:


> Only going to go higher as they near getting legal. Either that or take out a mortgage on one. Cheapest one i saw recently is 109 thousand pounds a silver one


One sold in the netherlands before christmas for around 74k, and there was a rusty one that sold here in September for 55k, unfortunately I couldn't sell my supra in time to get the money together for that one 

JM imports also posted recently that they had one for around 75k, but I just dont have the budget for that yet.

There are still deals to be had out there, and im going to leave this thread up and keep increasing my budget until it works out!


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

f5twister said:


> You get a real basket case on that budget if you find one, plus you probably need to pay taxes on a uk r34 to import it to the Netherlands.
> Why not get a nice r33 gtr or r34 gtt for that money? they wont go down in value either.


I have a Supra at the moment that im in the process of converting to single turbo, and that's already higher on my list that an R33 or a GTT. 

The only car I would sell the Supra for is an R34 GTR, so Ill keep this thread up and keep looking until it hopefully works out.

I am English/Dutch and have addresses in both the UK and NL, so where the car is registered isn't a massive issue for me thankfully!


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

V-SpecII said:


> You might want to rethink about POSITIVE!?!?!?!? [
> 
> I know GTT don't do it for you but this may..??
> 
> ...


I'm trying to make the best of an ever worsening situation sadly. I don't think that its right for me to tell myself that Ill never be able to afford one. So positive (optimistic) I will stay!

Ill leave this ad up and keep increasing my budget until it works out.

I still prefer my Supra to a GTT for that money, it just wouldn't be the same as a real GTR


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm probably going to sell my GTT with the way prices are going. I still like the car and ive had it 3yrs but its a harder choice to justify when its appreciated the way it has, especially now ive been made a home-based worker and it just sits in the garage all the time.

I'll test the waters when the lockdown is over and private sales can continue.


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

R34 Rob said:


> One sold in the netherlands before christmas for around 74k, and there was a rusty one that sold here in September for 55k, unfortunately I couldn't sell my supra in time to get the money together for that one
> 
> JM imports also posted recently that they had one for around 75k, but I just dont have the budget for that yet.
> 
> There are still deals to be had out there, and im going to leave this thread up and keep increasing my budget until it works out!


Im just saying that even in a few weeks the prices have gone up. Theres adds everyday lads with serious cash everyday for them. 100k budgets. Im in ireland and theres literally fuckall for sale. Of any type of jdm car. All being bought up exported or locked away to gain more value. Of you find one put a deposit on it work out some deal to give you a chance to pay off the rest. I hope you find one


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah at the start of last year you could still pick up an R34 GTR for £55K in average condition. Not now! Last 2-3 have been 100-150K.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

it makes me sad to think i will never own one.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Rob, I wish you to find your dream car. It tooks me 4 years to find, but now, even if i have a lot of work i am really happy.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have seen 34


tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah at the start of last year you could still pick up an R34 GTR for £55K in average condition. Not now! Last 2-3 have been 100-150K.


Are they actually selling?


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jay1 said:


> I have seen 34
> Are they actually selling?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I know the owner of one got full price (125k) and had two serious buyers, one in UK and one USA.


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes I know the owner of one got full price (125k) and had two serious buyers, one in UK and one USA.


Was this the middlehurst car, the yellow one?


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Julien.s said:


> Rob, I wish you to find your dream car. It tooks me 4 years to find, but now, even if i have a lot of work i am really happy.


Thanks, Julien! It's probably going to be a long journey, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Bump, still looking!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

R34 Rob said:


> Bump, still looking!


Wishing you luck buddy, a lady friend of mine has THREE! The greedy b*tch lol, i am trying to convince her to sell the rusty ones so she can just enjoy the VspecII 😂.


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Wishing you luck buddy, a lady friend of mine has THREE! The greedy b*tch lol, i am trying to convince her to sell the rusty ones so she can just enjoy the VspecII 😂.


Now that’s not something you hear everyday! Not many people out there with multiple R34. Well if she does end up selling the other rusty one, let me know! I’ve got the cash waiting


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

R34 Rob said:


> Now that’s not something you hear everyday! Not many people out there with multiple R34. Well if she does end up selling the other rusty one, let me know! I’ve got the cash waiting


Worse thing is she drives it like a shopping car 😂. She was thinking of selling her VSpec-II last year with 'hopes' for offers over £70k, you should've heard the offers being made by some of these guys 😂. I convinced her to keep it, which she did but ended up buying a couple knackered ones as an investment. I said she'd get more for it in Canada (which is where she lives most of the year), lucky lady but very humble too. If she decides to sell i'll be the middle-man so don't even try finding her 😂😂👍


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Worse thing is she drives it like a shopping car 😂. She was thinking of selling her VSpec-II last year with 'hopes' for offers over £70k, you should've heard the offers being made by some of these guys 😂. I convinced her to keep it, which she did but ended up buying a couple knackered ones as an investment. I said she'd get more for it in Canada (which is where she lives most of the year), lucky lady but very humble too. If she decides to sell i'll be the middle-man so don't even try finding her 😂😂👍


Mad respect to her, these cars are meant to be driven, not parked up under a cover in the corner of a garage.

I’ve see a few reasonably priced ones in the last month or two in Canada, around the same price and some cheaper than in the uk atm.

Well I look forward to you messaging me when the time comes then! I’d much rather go through a trusted member of the forum than someone I don’t know at all


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

R34 Rob said:


> Mad respect to her, these cars are meant to be driven, not parked up under a cover in the corner of a garage.
> 
> I’ve see a few reasonably priced ones in the last month or two in Canada, around the same price and some cheaper than in the uk atm.
> 
> Well I look forward to you messaging me when the time comes then! I’d much rather go through a trusted member of the forum than someone I don’t know at all


That is strange, but i guess there aren't as many 'chancers' out there atm 😂, would've thought being so close to the US that the prices would be rising higher by the day! They're great cars no doubt, lots of fun and 'road presence'. But as i said "I'm first" 😂


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a 1999 Sonic Silver BNR34 V-Spec which has been sitting for a while not getting used on a regular basis. It's probably out of your budget range, but have been contemplating selling this summer.


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

duka said:


> I have a 1999 Sonic Silver BNR34 V-Spec which has been sitting for a while not getting used on a regular basis. It's probably out of your budget range, but have been contemplating selling this summer.
> View attachment 266777
> View attachment 266778
> View attachment 266779
> View attachment 266780


Hi mate, I’ll send you a message! I may be able to stretch my budget and definitely by the summer


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

duka said:


> I have a 1999 Sonic Silver BNR34 V-Spec which has been sitting for a while not getting used on a regular basis. It's probably out of your budget range, but have been contemplating selling this summer.
> View attachment 266777
> View attachment 266778
> View attachment 266779
> View attachment 266780


Nice car who done the interior.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robson japan, same as my 34&32 

having a lot of work done there currently. Best in the business , hence why Nissan approves them to use the gtr logo (official)


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi Matty, how you doing? Yip the Robson guys are brilliant. Did you know we still got the Figaro Miguel found us at an auction up in North Japan.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Duka, nice 34 you still got. To get a similar car now imported would be £150k approx having just recently imported a 34 

good news on the figaro, I’ve not spoken to Miguel for many months but I’m sure he will be pleased you still got it 👍


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

matty32 said:


> Robson japan, same as my 34&32
> 
> having a lot of work done there currently. Best in the business , hence why Nissan approves them to use the gtr logo (official)


Nice, have you got contact information


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes I know them very well they are close friends.

unless you can send them the interior or source locally in japan it’s impractical to have it done there

you also have shipping to your location etc

budget excluding the interior you will need around £10k


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Robson quality 110%


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They dont do that style of seat any longer either. (its same as in my 34) but they have a different design pattern for the stitch.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Matty, These are the current seats. I also have a very very good condition set of front & rear seats (grey) from my car & set on M-spec door cards - any idea what they're worth?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

M spec door cards are incredibly difficult to get. Can’t really give you a price but I’ve seen in jp they sell for £1500 if in good condition 

front and rear seats again very hard to find ( grey worth less than black) £1600 for the rear £3.5 k for the fronts 

id always say, try finding another set

the days of cheap 34 parts are long gone


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks Matty - knew you'd have a feel for costs. 

I'm having a clear out as I find things, bought the door cards off Shin @ Prospec many years ago but ended up with getting whole car done by the Robson guys when they came across 15-16 years ago.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Feel free to pm anytime 

stuff like the 19” cE28s , impossible to find in gtr fitment etc

if it’s got 20k on the clock your looking at more than 150k IMO 

can’t find them with that mileage unless mega money but that would get you the car at auction just I thibk then you got import shipping etc 

literally the prices are going up each week


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

you sitting on some nice parts there chap


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Duka - the work Robson currently doing (logo is official nissan under licence)


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Great work Matty


----------

